# Scope for PTR91



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

On a whim I bought a PTR91 and am starting to research optics. I wonder whether it is better to put a red dot holographic sight on it (like I intend to do with my AR) or a scope with some magnification? Other than shooting iron sights on the M-16 in the Army a long time ago, I'm a newb regarding rifles and optics. Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What do you want to do witht the gun?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Good question. I guess target shoot at somewhat longer ranges than 100 yards. I have an AR15 for which I intend to get an EOTech red dot. I just thought with the PTR91 in .308, a scope with some magnification might be good. It is a 16" barrel version, so it's not a sniper rifle.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My 2 cents - anything over a 6x or an 8x would be overkill on a rifle like that. I would suggest a 6x fixed magnification - you'll be quicker on any target you're likely to shoot at with that rifle, and it's good enough for 200 yards. Course, that's with my old eyes.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input.


----------

